
Till Tomorrow: Why farmers were the first time travelers - diodorus
https://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/till-tomorrow
======
saagarjha
Planning ahead is not “time traveling” as the author has described. In
literature, time travel generally results in a radically different culture or
technology, but this isn’t true for farmers. I’m not sure I understand the
author’s point.

